# My I9 9900K ITX Watercooled Gaming rig :)



## CustomRigs (Nov 27, 2018)

So today i wanna show you my ITX gaming rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Geeekcase A50 ITX case
Asus ROG Strix Z390 ITX
Intel I9 9900K @5GHz allcore
16GB TeamGroup T-Force Xcalibur 3600MHz DDR4
EVGA GTX 1080 (Founders PCB @2100/5500 MHz
2x 500 GB CRUCIAL P1 M.2 SSD
1x 240GB TeamGroup T-Force DELTA RGB SSD
SEASONIC FOCUS GOLD SGX 650W SFX PSU

Watercoolingparts: WATERCOOL HEATKILLER IV CPU and GPU Cooler, 12mm Hardtubing with 12mm Barrow HT Fittings, WATERCOOL MO-RA 360 LT external radiator with a HEATKILLER Tube 150 DDC. 8x Noiseblocker Eloops B12-PS connected to a aquacomputer splitty pwm fanhub, Liquid Cool CFX Ghost White coolant​
More pictures on my page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://customrigs.de/pc-builds/geeek-case-a50-i9-9900k-itx-gaming-system/







































































​


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 27, 2018)

Very nice, very clean  I like it!


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2018)

Very nice, subtle  

I take it you have an external rad somewhere other than inside the PC or you use a chiller? 

Scratch that, I looked again at the pics and saw   Apologises for the dumbness!!


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Nov 27, 2018)

Daaayuuum that looks _awesome_. Very nicely done.


----------



## 27MaD (Nov 27, 2018)

Sxy , clean & simple , BEAST from inside , Love it.


----------



## CustomRigs (Nov 27, 2018)

thanks to every one  yeah it runs very satisfying


----------



## kastriot (Nov 27, 2018)

If you had 7nm 9900K you would use oem cooler and not niagara falls water cooling, but one day, one day..


----------



## CustomRigs (Nov 27, 2018)

kastriot said:


> If you had 7nm 9900K you would use oem cooler and not niagara falls water cooling, but one day, one day..


i also can cool my I9 with a simple 360mm AIO ... but i want it lownoise and cool ... i woudl use that rad also with a ryzen 2700x ... im not a intel fanboy i have both platforms ...
if you never had a I9 you cant tell something about it  mine do 5,2GHz allcore primestable with max 75°C ... show me an 8core cpu with that singlecorespeed ... pulled close to 2350 Cinebench points ... prices going down. in my opinion it is a good cpu ...


----------



## dgianstefani (Nov 27, 2018)

Sponsored by teamgroup lol?


----------



## Woomack (Nov 29, 2018)

Looks great, clean build etc. but I simply see no point to build something like this in a really small ITX case and use external water cooling. It takes as much space as a typical ATX rig where everything can be inside and is easier to keep clean.
That SATA SSD is only for RGB lighting I guess


----------



## CustomRigs (Nov 29, 2018)

No, i have a small desk and there is no space for a normal ATX case ... ITX is on the desk beside the monitor and the rad is under the desk on  the inner right side ... so it makes sense 1000% 
thanks  

yeah the SSD is not needed really


----------

